# Beef Heart Vs. Beef Liver



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Alot of people seem to be feeding beef heart, but when beef heart is chewed up doesnt it cloud the water in a bloody fashion? Or do people chop it up into bite sized bits?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the beaf heart i give em doesnt make a mess at all i use the sh*t in the gum drops and they eat it right up 
liver i hear is pretty messy i havent tried it yet


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to feeding...


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

gum drops?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

the capsoul ones


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

beef hear is very firm, it dosnt break up that much when it is bitten. When i feed beefheart i take it out of the freezer and let it thaw for a little bit, but still kind of frozen and hard. Just tell your butcher to cut it up in small pieces.

Beef liver will make a mess in your tank. I dont suggject feeding it. Its to delicate.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i had to feed mine liver for a week, no heart in the store. So i did....
what a mess.... but i had to


----------

